# Flavour Art - single or compound flavours?



## RichJB (1/8/16)

Hello all

My DIY juice making to date has been with TFA flavours which I'm getting to know reasonably well. I want to try Flavour Art big time now. Unlike TFA, they offer a number of what I would call compound flavours - things like Hypnotic Mist or Oba Oba or Morning Sun which are mixes of several different flavours. What has been your experience of these? Any that I should definitely sample or avoid?

To give some perspective, I like simple recipes most. I don't mind mixing two or three different flavours together but the complex recipes that contain 7-8 flavours in sometimes minute percentages will be far down my list of juices to try.

I figure that these compound FA concoctions might be pretty close to a standalone one-flavour vape, with maybe just a bit of Cream or Koolada or whatever to round off. What has your experience been? Do they hit the spot or would I be better served buying distinct single flavours and making my own compound mixes? Thanks in advance for any insight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (2/8/16)

I like to buy single flavors so I can experiment and build my own comps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## cam (2/8/16)

if you are not overly adventurous then there are quite a few fa flavours that are decent and vapable as stand-alone. you may like the oba oba at 4-5% 
not my favourite. 
eclipse is lovely at 3-4%
nonnas cake, Fiji, white peach, at about the same. try tiramisu at 1-2 there are many others but without my notes in front of me those come to mind. they could all be improved with some creams, em or marshmallow or other additives. but those are all vapable as is. doesn't sound like you are after tobaccos but if you are most of the fa tobacco or moods stand up passably alone.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie (2/8/16)

Apperently Labrinth at 3% is good on its own.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff (2/8/16)

You won't find much use in these types of flavours, they're typically used in small percentages as supporting notes in my experience. You'd be better served in building up a collection of the fundamental FA flavours. 

If you'd like to learn about FA flavours the place to start is HIC's notes.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (2/8/16)

cam said:


> tiramisu


I use that stand alone and is very nice

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (2/8/16)

Yeah, I think only the very newest FA flavours are truly meant to be standalone (Metaphor, Morning Sun, UP, Labyrinth). Flavours like Oba Oba and Joy are meant to create certain effects as I understand it. 
We see more and more of these compound flavours from the concentrate makers, but invariable I see them used as just one ingredient in a recipe. Sure, they can help in reducing the amount of ingredients in a recipe. TFA's Mojito Havana is a good case in point - most (myself included) will still add this or that.
One of the biggest advantages of FA is that one needs just a little bit. Rarely do I see more than 2 % used for a main ingredient.
Very good suggestion from @Huffapuff to get HIC's notes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (2/8/16)

Wow, lots of great suggestions and insights here, thanks very much everyone. To answer some in particular:

@Huffapuff, I have studied HIC's notes with the zeal of an undergrad preparing for an exam. Indeed, it was his passion for FA that led me to conclude that I must try their flavours. Unfortunately, the only non-tobacco compound flavours he describes are Aurora, Monsoon and Zen Garden. I have also noticed a number of single flavours missing, like Bread Crust, Butter, Croissant, etc. I assume these are newer flavours and he'll update as he tests. I will also get some of the standalone flavours and mix myself. I can't wait to try some of the Custard & fruit Gelato mixes that he suggests. I'm also keen on some of the Rum or Gin cocktails as well as the non-alcoholic Colas.

@Andre - yes, those are the specific ones I was after. The descriptions sound heavenly. Like you, I guess I'll still add to them even if they are decent standalone. But for a n00b like me, it's a tempting prospect to get a mix where several fruits, for eg, are already balanced. 

@cam - Eclipse is certainly on my list, as are Tiramisu and Torrone. Even though these latter two are single foodstuffs, they sort of qualify as compound flavours imo because they could be recreated by mixing several single flavours.

I must head off to BLCK Vapour and make my choices now. I hate having to do that. I've done my Cart there several times and I always end up looking at the total and thinking "Hmmm, I wonder if the bank will mind if I don't pay my bond this month?"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Glytch (2/8/16)

RichJB said:


> "Hmmm, I wonder if the bank will mind if I don't pay my bond this month?"



Who needs a place to live if you have DIY Juice? Get your priorities straight @RichJB

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (2/8/16)

This is very true, Glytch. Another dilemma is whether I should eat or get a Limitless Plus. I am starting to lean towards the view that food is over-rated.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Huffapuff (2/8/16)

@RichJB HIC's notes are like my bible - always referring back to them. And I particularly enjoy his black cherry and cola mix.

A standalone that I'm trying right now is 3% Torrone in 30/70 @ 1.5mg nic - it actually tastes like nougat (and I have a cold!). It's smooth and slightly sweet. According to HIC's notes it's also great for adding fruit/nut flavours to, so I'm gonna play around with that for a bit... try some almond & cherry or something

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (2/8/16)

Yes, I'm really looking forward to Torrone, as well as trying various Coke flavours. Also, as a long-time user of Bailey's/Cape Velvet in my coffee, I can't wait to put together a FA Espresso/Irish Cream mix!


----------



## BumbleBee (2/8/16)

Huffapuff said:


> @RichJB HIC's notes are like my bible - always referring back to them. And I particularly enjoy his black cherry and cola mix.
> 
> A standalone that I'm trying right now is 3% Torrone in 30/70 @ 1.5mg nic - it actually tastes like nougat (and I have a cold!). It's smooth and slightly sweet. According to HIC's notes it's also great for adding fruit/nut flavours to, so I'm gonna play around with that for a bit... try some almond & cherry or something


Torrone and Cherry go well together, Apricot and a dash of Mandarin works for me too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (2/8/16)

RichJB said:


> Yes, I'm really looking forward to Torrone, as well as trying various Coke flavours. Also, as a long-time user of Bailey's/Cape Velvet in my coffee, I can't wait to put together a FA Espresso/Irish Cream mix!


Then you might like this recipe.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (2/8/16)

Thanks, Andre, that looks epic. As you say, "brown cow" deluxe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

